# Red Corsairs



## Sek (Mar 12, 2007)

Do any of you have any fluff on them.
I'm thinking of making an army of them, but with a twist.
Will let you know what it is if I find out whether it is possible or not.

Sek


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

What do you know already? So we don't tell you stuff thats no use :wink:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

The Astral Claws were created during the 35th millennium to guard against the numerous threats emerging from the Maelstrom. The Chapter was led into Chaos by their traitorous Chapter Master Lufgt Huron (thereafter known as Huron Blackheart), igniting the Badab War. They currently form a group of rebel Marines known as the Red Corsairs, who ruthlessly attack supply lines in the name of Chaos. In the battle that pulled them into Chaos they nearly succeeded in pulling the Mantis Warriors with them. Since turning to Chaos, the rebel Chapter is known for having Marines that have felt the lure of Chaos from other chapters, such as the Crimson Fists, Dark Angels, etc, join them, either individually, or by squad.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have PMed you the original fluff from White Dwarf issue 101. Which gives you the chapters involved in the Badab War. 
Also Check out the 2nd Edition codex for a bit more fluff on the Tyrant of Badab/Huron Blackheart. You can get one for next to nothing these days (codex) and its worth it for fluff and pictures.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

There was a piece about them in a White Dwarf a bit back,
it also included some conversion. And if I remember correctly
there was even a intricate conversion of Huron Blackheart.

I'll have a look if I can find it and I'll post/PM whatever I can
find. (if I find pics I'll PM them to you)


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

I had some more stuff around;
link
I also had some pics on my pc, I'll PM those to you in a minute.

Codex Cities of Death also has a 2 page background piece about
the astral claws and the battle at the palace of thorns.

Chimaira fan I take it :wink:


----------



## Sek (Mar 12, 2007)

*Red Corsairs Army and Converting Possibilities*

Thank you all for that info.

hephesto thanks for those pics and the link
Any idea which white dwarf that was? - the pics



> Chimaira fan I take it :Wink:


what/who is that?

Reason I wanted that info was because I'm wanting to start any any using there fluff. What I'm thinking of doing is this:
- Use Word Bearer rules to give me extra troop choices
- Make each squad from a different chapter (I enjoy painting lots of different things/colours rather than just one)
- And because I like nurgle and the conversion options, make my lord nurgle so I can get them as troop and then make a nurgle based Red Corsair army using Word Bearer rules
- Or something like that

- Then conversions would probably something along the lines of taking the Plague marine models and adding parts off them to the CSM plastics and then painting them with the nurgle part kinda oozing over to the unaffected part, to make it like like they are only beginning to go over to "The Dark Side".

How does that sound, any good?

Sek


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

I'll have to check from which WD they were,
I'll post the numbers somewhere tonight or
tomorrow.

Nice idea for your list as well, how were you
planning on linking all those different (coloured)
squads?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Took a bit of searching but I found them;

UK WD;
- Huron Blackheart Conversion - 310 pag. 63

- Renegade Space Marine Chapter - 303 pag. 68-75
That boarding party is in there as well.

Hope this helps and keep us updated on what promises to
be a very interesting project!


----------



## Sek (Mar 12, 2007)

*RC*

Thanks for those numbers hephesto

I was thinking of linking them by a couple of things
- Jungle or City bases
- One nurgle and RC shoulder pad each (if the RC's have a chapter badge?)
- Having my HQ purely RC and having all my squad leaders as RC's
- Also the nurgle conversion should tie them up nicely

The renegade marines will probably only be troops so the RC's would control all the other aspects.

What do you think. Any ideas.
Also this is going to be quite a long term project since I only have limited funds at the moment and I can't see me getting a lot money in the near future, so I will only be able to buy when money permits.

Sek


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Red corsairs have 2 different types of badges;

- The new Astral Claw symbol (is in those WD articles)

- Debased capter symbols, usually the old chapter with a 
red X over it.


I 'm quite familiar with the whole long term project thing,
I do have funds but absolutely no time :?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

There is a bit of fluff in the 'galaxy in flames' collection of short stories.

Not a lot, basically about a white scars marine trying to infiltrate helped by an astral claws librarian who has seen the error of his ways.

Turns out bad but has some tips.


----------

